# My life has got worst and i am only 16



## confusedrhy (Jun 1, 2011)

hey,
well i have had not much luck, first i have had 1 opperation at the age 14, which was a laparoscopy that found i had a popped cyst and more cyst on my right fallopain tube, and the doctors did nothing about. Next my periods got really heavy and very very painful and then i got put on a contresecptive pill which i had a allergic reaction so, next the doctor changed it. Later on i got started to get headaches and then i got ovulation pains in my right ovary so my doctor told me to chnge my pill again and told me to take it back to back with no breaks. Then the next thing i know this year i have right sided lower pelvic pains for the past 4 months, i have been sent to hospital twice for over night stays and the first time they found a hydrosalpinx on my right tube, the next time i went i was told my a gyeany women that it has nothing to do with gyeany. After 3 months got to see another and different gyeany person a man this time (no a defence to women gyeany just haven't given be much luck them). So this man got me a laparoscopy, and so i have been emotionally building myself up to go through with it as my emotion are all over the past since everything seems to not to go right for me as i have had pain for the 4 months and it have affected everything from my social life to missing one of my GCSEs (since right now i am on study leave and am doing my GCSEs), and being told my doctors before the gyeany man that there is nothing they can do for me which made me feel like i worthless and should not me here anymore. So my opperation was next and i had perpared myself, then my mum gets a phone call saying that i have mrsa now which make my world even worst, and i have had a large meltdown lucky my mum was there so i didn't do anything i would regert. So now  the opperation has been put off and i have to be treated off mrsa and the surgeons that opperating said i properly got it from the hospital where i was and they told me nothing is wrong. I HATE THE NHS. it is so stupid and my life just feels like what am i doing here and whats the point can it get any worst. So now it takes 5 days to treat this and then hopefully it will be gone, and then i can have my opperation but now i have to deal with all this have try and get ready for the exam i wouldn't have to sit if i had the surgery, so now i am getting stressed and more stress and thinking what is the point of this opeeration i have put up with it long enough so i may just carry on like this, and if i don't need the opperation i don't need to be treated for mrsa. But my mum has talked be make in to it as she doesn't want to see me threating to kill myself anymore, and just wants me to be a normal teenager. So i am going through will the treatment and still getting the opperation.  (as i write some of this i start crying realising how shot i have it) someone give me some perspective please and help i just don't want to feel like this anymore.


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

hey confused

I'm sorry that you're going through all of this, it sounds absolutely horrendous and I'm not surprised you're feeling so down.  I hope someone is able to come soon and give you some advice and perspective.  

Please do keep talking to us, and to your mum.  It sounds as if you are (understandably) very depressed because of the whole thing - exams are stressful enough without MRSA and an operation.  Have you been able to talk with your doctor about the way you're feeling? They may be able to help.

Big hugs  
Marcia xxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

You poor thing. 

Just wanted to send you a super   , and let you know that this site has a range of information. 

Babe, please dont think that this is it, your 16 - you have your whole future ahead, and dont worry im not going to turn around and say "oooh your still young" - hey I'm 25 and about to go through my 3rd cycle of IVF. 

I understand it's probably hard whilst you are battling this - but focus on your exams - make sure you make use of your study leave, and go and kick    Are you allowed to take your exams with the infection? 

Where abouts do you live? If you want to PM me, then do so.... I have had some dark days (more often that not) when i think that I'm 25, have had 3 MC's. and nearly had to have a hysterectomy due to a twisted ovary, but you know what - the outcome and the reasons i do this (and have to do this) completely and utterly out weigh the bad days. 

If you can, talk to your Mum about how you feel... If for whatever reason you cant, then i promise you will be supported here. 

It'll get better Sweetie, When you have these dark days, thats when Fertility Friends is invaluable. 

As i said, Im at the end of a PM, if you want too. 

Hope you feel better

Twinks xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi confused, firstly massive  for all the pain and frustration this has caused you.

I do know first hand how frustrating it can be to be ill and not feel like you're getting anywhere or getting better. It does sound like your consultants have been taking your case seriously though, hence the operation; they don't do that unless they really think it necessary so that's something positive to take from this, even if it did leave you missing exams and with MRSA  
I am glad you have been able to to talk to your mum about how you feel. This is really important so please keep that up and make sure you are honest with her. Howeevr I do feel you might benefit from talking to someone professional about the feelings this illness is leaving you with. Your self esteem sounds like it's at rock bottom (hardly surprising all things considered) and with the additional pressure of exams... no wonder you are stressed to the max! Do you have counsellors or school nurses that you can talk to? Most education establishments will have someone responsible for the welfare of their students and this includes emotional/mental health too. please speak to someone about your feelings, particularly those depressive ones, and seek some help there. There are support networks out there; you just have to be brave and ask for that help. You've been so brave with what you have gone through already, I am sure you have the strength to do this too.

You're obviously internet savvy enough to find support through a site like this so I might suggest you seek some support through some teen forums who will be able to help you with the emotional aspects of what you are going through too. I found a couple that have sections for health issues as well as depression/suicidal thoughts and you may find them useful to participate in: http://www.teenforumz.com/ and http://www.teenhelp.org/forums/ (the second one is US based though). you might also find some useful information and support here too: http://www.pelvicpain.org.uk/ They also have a forum http://www.pelvicpain.org.uk/forums.
it's definitely worth taking a look and trying to get as much information and advice about your condition as you can. Keep on trying to find a cure for your pain; I don't believe there's nothing more they can do for you; I just think you (your mum) needs to shout as loud as you can and find the right consultant who can treat you.

I do hope that this latest op will help in the long run, and that your recovery from MRSA is quick. I am glad writing it down has helped. If it helps, carry on doing it!   

C~x

/links


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi confused

really sorry to hear you're having such a rough time.  being a teenager can be hard enough with exams, hormones etc let alone with what you are going through.  It seems like you have been really brave so far so try to see how strong you have been to cope   

i won't patronise you either by saying 'ooh you're so young' but in some ways at least the medical issues you have are being discovered and treated now and that can only be a good thing to catch them and deal with them sooner rather than later.  yes, sometimes the system (doctors, hospitals, the NHS) really sucks but it sounds like you are hopefully getting the care and attention you need now.

I have also had very dark times in my life and been suicidal so i know it's a horrible, horrible place to be but as hard as it is you do need to keep talking to people, be it your mum, your friends, a doctor and i would strongly advise seeing if there is a counsellor you could see.  It's incredibly tough to go through what you're going through and i'm sure, at times, feels very lonely and having a counsellor to 'off load' on really can help.  Friends and family are often great, but sometimes they just don't know what to do or what to say to help as they will probably feel so worried about you cos they love you.  That can sometimes make it hard for you to be honest with them as you don't want to worry or 'burden' them but with a counsellor you don't have that worry and can really let out your true feelings, get your anger and hurt off your chest, rant and rave, scream, cry - whatever you need to do to get through this.  There is a way out the other side, it doesn't always feel like it but believe me there is, as at the moment i'm thankfully on the other side but 6 months ago didn't think i would be.  

Maybe speak to your mum and the school about what options you have with your exams, if they can be postponed while you get well physically maybe, you really don't need the stress of worrying about all that right now, your health is the important thing.  Try not to think too far ahead and worry about the future, what you need to do right now is take one day at a time, cos moment by moment is bearable and give yourself a huge pat on the back for how well you have done so far.  

try and keep your chin up love, it WILL get better, just carry on being strong like you have been   

Please keep us posted on how you're doing and what is going on.

Lots of love GG xx


----------

